# tire / traction magnet question



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

i was wondering what the difference would be between using a stronger traction magnet and a taller profile tire vs. a less strong traction magnet and a lower profile tire. i was wondering how it would affect gearing, motor running temperature, tire wear,and overall handling. thanks in advance for your input. mj
to be a little more specific i am talking about a G3 chassis, poly motor mag, lowprofile poly traction mag, 35 wind, sili sponge type car.


----------

